# Corn Meal, Taste like Corn Meal.



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I have now found a corn meal mix self rising that taste like corn meal should. I like self rising and this is NON GMO. We bought 10lb.s , 2 -5lb bags. We love it!

www.HodgsonMill.com


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We vacuumed sealed one of the bags to keep it fresh till we use it. So far made hush puppies and cornbread. No more powdery meal that looks and acts more like flour than cornmeal.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Curious ,what do you do with corn meal or what recipes you make because I grew up on that stuff and so did half the world and just today I`m having corn meal breaded fish with plenty of spiciness .


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

readytogo said:


> Curious ,what do you do with corn meal or what recipes you make because I grew up on that stuff and so did half the world and just today I`m having corn meal breaded fish with plenty of spiciness .


 Moistly corn bread and everyones favorite Hush Puppies. I also use it to batter fish, okra but haven't learned how to make taco shells yet.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Caribou said:


> Tamale Pie.


 Sounds good. Will look up recipe.


----------

